# Is there any reason to still use an XBOX 360?



## Deleted member 568892 (Dec 4, 2021)

There are some members excited about a new breakthrough in 360 hacking. I personally don't see any reason (apart from being broke af) to use an XBOX 360 in late 2021. As far as I know the system doesn't have any exclusives and you would be better off using cracked copies of the games on PC.


----------



## chocoboss (Dec 4, 2021)

Sometime I use my Xbox 360, game are cheap and some some of them are really cool !


----------



## FR0ZN (Dec 4, 2021)

You say only people who are broke af are using a 360 today and in the end you promote using cracked PC games instead - you must be a genius.

What you say is wrong on so many levels.

1) Advancements in hacking the system further, might give ideas to exploit newer revisions or even other platforms.
We got to a point where you only need 2 wires to make the system exploit itself - think about it.

2) No exclusives? Do your research next time please:
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Xbox_360-only_games

3) The 360 homebrew community is still alive and it probably will always be - just like the Atari community and whatever other console came out before you were even born - that's probably the biggest reason to still use it today.
It's as great today for many people as it was back then.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 4, 2021)

Games for it are frequently cheap (though there are a few*, and prices are going back up as it is now teetering on the verge of being classic), usually releases were on par with PC versions (give or take mods**) and pretty much plug and play when you do get it going on. The games for it (and the PS3) are also frequently fun where a lot of the sequels (if any exist) and same genre/gameplay style offerings went all microtransaction and pay for this DLC.

*there are two main games on my list of things to finish my collection off and both, especially in PAL, are on the pricey side of things.

On exclusives.
https://gbatemp.net/threads/ps3-and-360-exclusives-a-discussion.360416/
It is not current as the PS3 ended up with a few more things from NIS (many of which we reviewed around here actually) as it went end of life, still not enough to change the PS3 into a notable RPG machine from where I sit compared to the PS1 and PS2. There were also a few very late stage ports to PC almost out of nowhere (Bullet Witch got ported years after the fact for reasons I have never been able to fathom, and we did see a port of Vanquish which is a really good game, Resonance of Fate also appeared on later consoles and PC and was one of my favourite games of the original generation/all time). I do also have to note the amount of shmups on the 360 if you like that sort of thing -- only the mobile phone is likely to compete there.
I don't have a current list of things with no PC port either.

**what goes for mods varies quite considerably here, and in ways that might surprise some people.


----------



## CloudStrife1901 (Dec 4, 2021)

Mike_Hunt said:


> There are some members excited about a new breakthrough in 360 hacking. I personally don't see any reason (apart from being broke af) to use an XBOX 360 in late 2021. As far as I know the system doesn't have any exclusives and you would be better off using cracked copies of the games on PC.


Some people don't have the luxuries unlike some so playing on those systems is still a thing. At least those who appreciate older things are still having fun


----------



## McBing (Dec 4, 2021)

Stupid Question.
Some people do still enjoy "older" Games. Also not everyone has an already  RGHed 360, so it's very nice to see there's a way to mod it without using a modchip. 

As mentioned above there are a lot of reasons, like mods and Homebrew and also I love and collect my consoles and hack them if I can. The recent finding for the RGH3 makes me want to hack my 360 again.


----------



## ChibiMofo (Jan 4, 2022)

Mike_Hunt said:


> There are some members excited about a new breakthrough in 360 hacking. I personally don't see any reason (apart from being broke af) to use an XBOX 360 in late 2021. As far as I know the system doesn't have any exclusives and you would be better off using cracked copies of the games on PC.


I just bought my first Xbox console, a 360 Slim, this past week. Zero of the "games" I want to run have "cracked" (read as malware-filled) versions for PC. Almost all of them require Kinect, which is not (ever) going to be supported by the X360 emulator, etc. Perhaps there is no reason for you, Mike, to have a 360. But why would you assume that was true of the other 7 billion of us?


----------



## godreborn (Jan 4, 2022)

Eternal sonata is only playable on the 360.  Can't even play it on the series x.  Good rpg.


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 4, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Eternal sonata is only playable on the 360.  Can't even play it on the series x.  Good rpg.


Yeah, good RPG indeed, but it is also playable on PS3 or its emulator. Also, a bunch of Kinect games is only playable on the X360. It cannot be emulated (as of now maybe) on PC/Xenia because of the lack of Kinect support. This is the only reason I bought 360s + Kinects for cheap.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 4, 2022)

r5xscn said:


> Yeah, good RPG indeed, but it is also playable on PS3 or its emulator. Also, a bunch of Kinect games is only playable on the X360. It cannot be emulated (as of now maybe) on PC/Xenia because of the lack of Kinect support. This is the only reason I bought 360s + Kinects for cheap.


Didn't know it was on the ps3.  Should get a series x in two or three days, so I know it's not bc for sonata.  However, I think it's bc with lost odyssey and blue dragon.  Plus, I heard ps2 emulation is amazing on the series x.  Will save me from replacing the laser in my ps2.  Also, my laptop doesn't have an optical drive anyway.


----------



## Jayinem (Jan 4, 2022)

Only people are broke as fuck use Xbox 360? LMAO, ok maybe if Xbox 360 was the ONLY SYSTEM THEY HAD AND THEY COULD AFFORD that might be true. But someone that has a bunch of consoles including Xbox 360 would be considered the opposite I think.  There's still many exclusive games on that console and if you add the fact you can play a good amount of original Xbox games there's a whole lot of them. Are you that dumb to think that a game is only good for a certain amount of time then it automatically sucks? usually gamers that only play Call of Duty and/or Madden think like that.


----------



## Jayinem (Jan 4, 2022)

r5xscn said:


> Yeah, good RPG indeed, but it is also playable on PS3 or its emulator. Also, a bunch of Kinect games is only playable on the X360. It cannot be emulated (as of now maybe) on PC/Xenia because of the lack of Kinect support. This is the only reason I bought 360s + Kinects for cheap.



Err I can't get on board with that Kinect is absolutely to me the most garbage accessory ever created. The games made for it are absolutely terrible.


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 4, 2022)

Jayinem said:


> Err I can't get on board with that Kinect is absolutely to me the most garbage accessory ever created. The games made for it are absolutely terrible.


Well, can't argue with your preferences. For me, Kinect is a wonderful gaming accessory, I used it for Dance Evolution, and most party games (Kinect Sports) to play with my family. Buying the 360s + Kinects for cheap beats paying Konami 100 yen for 2 songs on arcades haha. I guess one man's trash is another man's treasure.


----------



## Milenko (Jan 4, 2022)

Not everyone likes PC gaming, I don't want to mess around with settings I just want to play


----------



## qqq1 (Jan 4, 2022)

Where am I going to find a cracked PC version of Lollipop Chainsaw?


----------



## Jayinem (Jan 4, 2022)

qqq1 said:


> Where am I going to find a cracked PC version of Lollipop Chainsaw?



There's no crack because it's not a PC game but it can be fully played on RPCS3, PS3 emulator for PC. There are plenty of games that can't though.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 4, 2022)

I took these pictures several days ago after I heard about sonata not being bc.  my save (the often generic pirate ship stage in an rpg, lol) is still intact on my jtag, which I still have plugged in.  I don't really game on it anymore, but I do test things for others on it:


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jan 4, 2022)

Yes. It's cheap, affordable and if you bought The Simpsons Arcade you can't play it on Xbox One or Xbox Series as it was delisted.

I wonder if I can play The Simpsons Arcade MAME version on PS4 via Retro Arch, maybe, I guess.


----------



## Coolsonickirby (Jan 4, 2022)

As someone who owns a very strong PC with a big steam library, Switch, Wii U, PS3, and PS4, I find the Xbox 360 to be a nice console to play with. Having most of the Sonic games on it and being able to play Sonic Free Riders are 2 of my biggest reasons.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jan 4, 2022)

Coolsonickirby said:


> As someone who owns a very strong PC with a big steam library, Switch, Wii U, PS3, and PS4, I find the Xbox 360 to be a nice console to play with. Having most of the Sonic games on it and being able to play Sonic Free Riders are 2 of my biggest reasons.


The 360 definitely has a massive quality library of SONIC games.

Free Riders is the Kinect game isn't it? I tried it myself years and found it very inaccurate. DBZ for Kinect was kinda fun, though.


----------



## anothertemper (Jan 4, 2022)

I need Katamari and the Guardian Heroes remake ported to PC.  After that I might be good to go without it.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 4, 2022)

anothertemper said:


> I need Katamari and the Guardian Heroes remake ported to PC.  After that I might be good to go without it.


Think katamari is bc on the series x.


----------



## grabman (Jan 4, 2022)

yes


----------



## kisamesama (Jan 4, 2022)

I just wished the homebrew community was more active on xbox 360... it is nowhere near the likes of switch, wii or wii u homebrew community


----------



## InsaneNutter (Jan 4, 2022)

The 360 has loads of arcade ports which are not backwards compatible on later Xbox consoles, for example to name a few:

DoDonpachi 
Espgaluda 2
Akai Katana


----------



## godreborn (Jan 4, 2022)

Yeah, the 360 has an insane number of shmups, think 60 of them.  Almost all are not on the ps3, some are on ps2.


----------



## Reploid (Jan 4, 2022)

Fable 2


----------



## MadMakuFuuma (Jan 4, 2022)

same reason why people still like to use master system, mega drive, nes, snes, psx, saturn, n64.... why anyone going to stop playing those consoles? because they aren't the "actual generation"? and homebrew rules! ps2, for example, got more cool homebrews (like mcboot, play from usb etc). that's why.


----------



## Jayinem (Jan 4, 2022)

Video games are the only industry where if you play older games kids think you must be poor lol.

If you listen to older music, it doesn't mean you're poor kids will just assume you're old.
If you watch older movies, no problem. Especially around Christmas even young kids still love some classics.

But if you play older games, the only possible explanation is....


----------



## stanna (Jan 4, 2022)

Having nearly 800 backup discs mine gets dusted of now and again, the kids love playing bowling on the kinect.


----------



## Alopexau (Jan 4, 2022)

What a stupid, stupid question.

Even if it didn't have any exclusives (which is a big lie), the number of games not released on PC that gen that were superior on 360 over the PS3 is vast, including the venerable Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## Aerocool (Jan 4, 2022)

A modded 360 is basically your go to system if you want to play most OG Xbox games. Many are not supported on One X|S and Series X|S but the 360 supports almost all if you use the latest hacked Microsoft emulator

Edit: I have to admit tho that some games are very buggy and the input lag can sometimes be a little…. rough. *cough* San Andreas low rider monogame *cough* 

There is also a bug at the start of Conker Live and Reloaded where you have to press a in the right frame otherwise the intro cutscene won’t stop and controls won’t work. It’s a bit rough but the games work fine


----------



## kisamesama (Jan 4, 2022)

Jayinem said:


> Video games are the only industry where if you play older games kids think you must be poor lol.
> 
> If you listen to older music, it doesn't mean you're poor kids will just assume you're old.
> If you watch older movies, no problem. Especially around Christmas even young kids still love some classics.
> ...


tbh there's nothing wrong being poor and wanting to enjoy some games anyway ... I bought a used xbox 360 cuz I missed out on it when I was a kid; I tend to buy tech that I couldn't afford when I was a kid although I have a beefy gaming pc


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 4, 2022)

I use my 360 still, in fact, 3 friends and I have a Kinect Bowling League we do every year in the cold months, is fun. One week the game is played at my house, then next week at Bob's house, etc. We may start a golf league also come this spring, with Kinect season 2 golf. I also play NCAA Football 14 on it quite often, because it's not backwards compatible on the One.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jan 4, 2022)

InsaneNutter said:


> The 360 has loads of arcade ports which are not backwards compatible on later Xbox consoles, for example to name a few:
> 
> DoDonpachi
> Espgaluda 2
> Akai Katana


X-Men, Turtles, and Simpsons Arcade are my top three delisted games.

I can't believe Simpsons Arcade was never released on the SNES or Genesis.



TMNT 3 for PS2 has the Arcade game as an unlockable once you play all of Episode 1 (I did it and it was very monotonous). So, you can play TMNT Arcade on PS4, at the very least if you enjoy and have a hacked one.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jan 4, 2022)

kisamesama said:


> tbh there's nothing wrong being poor and wanting to enjoy some games anyway ... I bought a used xbox 360 cuz I missed out on it when I was a kid; I tend to buy tech that I couldn't afford when I was a kid although I have a beefy gaming pc


There's really nothing wrong playing on older consoles, in fact. I tend to play mostly PS2 games on a PS4 and I guess a lot of folks can't understand why.

Despite PS2 being inferior in hardware terms to Dreamcast and Xbox, the games compatible on PS4 (and PS3) now feel like they were upgraded somewhat to a "remaster."

It's still better to own an actual PS2 Launch or Slim so that's 100% compatible with all games and use a genuine component cable.


----------



## KeinesR (Jan 6, 2022)

FR0ZN said:


> You say only people who are broke af are using a 360 today and in the end you promote using cracked PC games instead - you must be a genius.
> 
> What you say is wrong on so many levels.
> 
> ...


Can you tell me more about the "2 wires to make the system exploit itself", please?


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 6, 2022)

KeinesR said:


> Can you tell me more about the "2 wires to make the system exploit itself", please?


https://gbatemp.net/threads/rgh3-chipless-glitching.602237/#post-9644607


----------



## KeinesR (Jan 6, 2022)

BigOnYa said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/rgh3-chipless-glitching.602237/#post-9644607


many thanks


----------



## Farbklex (Jan 11, 2022)

I like using the Xbox 360 for LAN parties. Just tell your friends to bring a controller, setup 2 or 3 Xbox 360s and TVs and you can play with up to 12 People. Games like Halo are still a blast in Splitt-Screen + System Link.

Unfortunatelly, most PC games just don't have splitt screen anymore, allthough the console versions of the same game have it.


----------



## ChiefReginod (Jan 11, 2022)

Even though a lot of 360 exclusives were later ported to PC and other consoles, rereleases are often changed enough to alter the experience. So to me it's similar to playing a 16-bit console on a CRT vs a modern TV with widescreen hacks. You don't necessarily need to play on one or the other to enjoy them, but if you want the original experience as the game designers meant it to be, original hardware is still preferred.


----------



## momodora (Jan 11, 2022)

* Akai Katana
* Chromehounds
* Dead or Alive Xtreme 2
* Deathsmiles
* Dodonpachi
* Espgaluda II
* Fable II
* Lost Odyssey
* Mushihimesama Futari
* Muv-Luv
* N3
* P4 Arena
* Vanquish

There's tonnes of reasons to have a 360


----------



## sombrerosonic (Jan 12, 2022)

360 is a good console to go back to it had all of Valves games on it. HOWEVER They break alot.  (mainly the OG ones) They are also pretty good to hack


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Jan 12, 2022)

Sorta stupid thing to ask but if one would seek to open up full backwards compatibility on an Xbox 360 so they could play their classic Xbox games on that they never were officially made backwards compatible for stupid licensing reasons, can it be done?

I always wanted to play my Matrix games on my 360, and waited for them to be made backwards compatible but it never happened supposedly due to licensing issues. I did hear about some unofficial patches/hacks for the 360 that can basically open it up fully to all previous Xbox games. If this is true I would love to get my Elite out of storage and hack it to make it so.


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 12, 2022)

Dr_Faustus said:


> Sorta stupid thing to ask but if one would seek to open up full backwards compatibility on an Xbox 360 so they could play their classic Xbox games on that they never were officially made backwards compatible for stupid licensing reasons, can it be done?
> 
> I always wanted to play my Matrix games on my 360, and waited for them to be made backwards compatible but it never happened supposedly due to licensing issues. I did hear about some unofficial patches/hacks for the 360 that can basically open it up fully to all previous Xbox games. If this is true I would love to get my Elite out of storage and hack it to make it so.



Video outdated but yes you can


----------



## manfire7 (Jan 13, 2022)

ChibiMofo said:


> I just bought my first Xbox console, a 360 Slim, this past week. Zero of the "games" I want to run have "cracked" (read as malware-filled) versions for PC. Almost all of them require Kinect, which is not (ever) going to be supported by the X360 emulator, etc. Perhaps there is no reason for you, Mike, to have a 360. But why would you assume that was true of the other 7 billion of us?


Why do you say it will never be supported by the emulator? Kinect for windows was a thing and you can connect 360 Kinects to PC if you have the power adapter to use it with phat models. Unless I'm missing something here it seems like it is very much possible just not likely to happen very soon.


----------



## ChiefReginod (Jan 13, 2022)

Yeah, never say never when it comes to emulation. I mean even the Sonic popcorn machine is emulated now.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 13, 2022)

i got a trinity hooked up to my aio PC (has hdmi in)i still play some games on it oddly can't get the bc emulator working (tried fable TLC but it black screens on boot) and I also play a very raunchy version of DOA 5 too i rarely go online though i'm on a stealth server (free but fueled by doonatiions yes onines pretty much dead but still a great library of games


----------



## Cha0tic (Jan 13, 2022)

Coolsonickirby said:


> As someone who owns a very strong PC with a big steam library, Switch, Wii U, PS3, and PS4, I find the Xbox 360 to be a nice console to play with. Having most of the Sonic games on it and being able to play Sonic Free Riders are 2 of my biggest reasons.



Very good reason!


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Jan 13, 2022)

360 has plenty of exclusives and some PC ports are completely broken. Look at Saints Row 2, on 360 it runs fine but on PC it has frequent crashes, if your CPU is clocked too high it increases the speed of the game (not the FPS but the actual simulation speed), and none of the DLC were ever ported over. Some games on 360 have quirks as well. The 360 version of Black Ops won't spawn zombies in newly opened rooms until the next round but it does on PC. Small things but if you're feeling nostalgic for games you played on 360 they don't feel quite right on PC.

Edit: Also barely any of the XBLIG library made it to PC so they will only ever be playable on 360 unless Xenia adds avatar support


----------



## K3N1 (Jan 15, 2022)

Considering how people are still making original Xbox videos and buying them up while only modding them with a few clicks these days vs how you use to need a old pc and mod chip should say alot about the Xbox community.

I hope the 360 becomes just as simple to hardmod as the original Xbox is now days. Modding communities will never die that's why it irritates me so much when people say things are impossible just because they think it can't be done. We sure came along way from needing to kamakazi a 360 drive in order to play back ups. Even when Microsoft decides to stop online support people will still play it just like how they do with the original Xbox.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 15, 2022)

I bought lost odyssey and blue dragon for the series x.  they were, possibly still are, on sale with xbox gold, for about $11 total.  they're marked down like 75% compared with without gold and gold and gamepass for new subscribers is $1 for the first month.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Jan 15, 2022)

I still have my RGH slim covered in dust though I havent played it since 2013. So many games have ported or remastered to the current Gen/PC. Unless you enjoy hacking a console thats the only reason to power it on otherwise you either get a PC or a Series X/S and grab the Time limited 360 games on the gamepass. Games like the Final Fantasy XIII trilogy are only playable on the current xbox consoles... wtf Sony?  if you dont have a good PC to run them.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 15, 2022)

MasterJ360 said:


> I still have my RGH slim covered in dust though I havent played it since 2013. So many games have ported or remastered to the current Gen/PC. Unless you enjoy hacking a console thats the only reason to power it on otherwise you either get a PC or a Series X/S and grab the Time limited 360 games on the gamepass. Games like the Final Fantasy XIII trilogy are only playable on the current xbox consoles... wtf Sony?  if you dont have a good PC to run them.


That is true about final fantasy xiii.  With the series x, you get I think a 4k upgrade for the 3 games.


----------



## TomRiddle (Jan 15, 2022)

chocoboss said:


> Sometime I use my Xbox 360, game are cheap and some some of them are really cool !


Yea. Although to some extent the PC might be better in some aspects in getting a better experience in 7th gen games the 360 still has a place.

The games are cheap Unlike gamecube games that go up for a lot of money on eBay and I think you can make for some cases about wanting to own it for very specific titles that xbox backwards compatibility or other re-releases don't really have you covered for.

People overall need to give older stuff (or games) a chance, I agree, and at least it's probably not that worser compared to the performance that you'd get on the Nintendo Switch.


----------



## Jayinem (Jan 16, 2022)

OP is 15, since the Xbox 360 came out 2005 it came out before he was even born.

Shouldn't automatically discount something just because it's before your time. I respect young people who are willing to give older games a chance and not just think because it's before your time it's not any good. IMO it's fair to say most of the greatest games ever made did not come out recently.

Xbox 360 is not even in my top 5 consoles of all time either, or maybe 5th, 6th or 7th best. Plenty of other good consoles even before it.


----------

